# TV size and 4K vs 1080p????



## richg99 (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking at replacing a TV. 

Crutchfield's guide says a 55 inch 1080p would be the right size, given the distance (11 feet) from TV to the viewing area. For a 55 inch 4K set, the same guide says 6.9 feet????

The guide says a newer 4K (better detail) should/can be viewed from a CLOSER distance than the older 1080p sets. It seems to me that if a set has better detail (4K)... then I could, if I wanted to, sit even FURTHER away and still see everything better. What am I missing? 

I understand that with the newer 4K finer detail, I COULD sit closer, but why would I want to? Using that logic, I'd have to buy a 90 inch TV to match the 1080p???? viewing at 11 feet????? 

Obviously, putting a 90-inch TV in the same location that a 55-inch would fit, would be ridiculously too large. Heck, even I don't think it makes any sense to have one that big, even if I could afford it.

Any comments from TV guys would be appreciated.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 26, 2018)

The question was answered on another site. The recommended distances were for the MINIMUM distance, not the max. 

All done! thanks, rich


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting and good to know. My 10 year old 47" LG will probably kick the bucket now.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 26, 2018)

i just bought 2 lg 55"oled ai thinq 4k tv's on black friday. after hooking up the one downstairs i'm glad i didn't go any bigger.i really liked my plasma but that oled blew it out of the water.maybe because it's only 7 feet from the couch :LOL2: the one going onto the cave is a more reasonable 12 ft.i think maybe i should have gone 65" but it would have cost me 2k more.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 26, 2018)

Have a 70" Sharp. It is 8 to 10' from the couch. Being more precise would require my getting out of the recliner, so an estimate will have to do. 

I think it is an LED. Must be 5 or 6 years old. I hope it keeps on going.


----------



## jtsull (Dec 17, 2018)

Question is; does the cable company transmit in 4K? If not the TV is at 1080i regardless. (I'm no expert - more of a question).


----------



## richg99 (Dec 18, 2018)

Just an update...I bought a 55 inch Vizio D 4K for $500.00. at Walmart. It is Not an OLED, just a LED.

Everyone says if the broadcast isn't in 4K you are wasting your money. They are wrong. The picture is fantastic and far exceeds my 60 inch 1080. 

Besides, the difference in price between 4K and non-4K is minimal, at best.


----------



## jtsull (Dec 18, 2018)

Good to know !


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 18, 2018)

A state of the art 55" TV for $500 is incredible. I remember when 48" projection sets were $2,500 and if you wanted a plasma, you could drop $10K.


----------



## thedude (Dec 18, 2018)

jtsull said:


> Question is; does the cable company transmit in 4K? If not the TV is at 1080i regardless. (I'm no expert - more of a question).


Decent amount of Netflix is in 4k.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2018)

My LG tv (10 years old) now randomly turns off. My blood pressure is rising. :LOL2: 

I tried all the Google search tricks of plugging and unplugging, vacuuming the backside, beating the power supply and nothing. :LOL2: 

I see a $500 4K Tv in my future. :?


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2018)

Don't laugh..but. I bought the 55-inch $500. Vizio 4K for another room. 

We have a 5-year-old 1080 60-inch in the living room. Up until a week ago, we were perfectly pleased with it. 

However, a few little blue/green lines dashed by the screen the other day. I found myself wishing that the 60-inch was failing, so that I could justify buying a 4K replacement! The little lines turned out to be just something on one program and not permanent. 

How quickly new technology can replace old tech as the New Standard.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 19, 2018)

Jim said:


> My LG tv (10 years old) now randomly turns off. My blood pressure is rising. :LOL2:
> 
> I tried all the Google search tricks of plugging and unplugging, vacuuming the backside, beating the power supply and nothing. :LOL2:
> 
> I see a $500 4K Tv in my future. :?



My Sharp LED sometimes doesn't pick up the signal. We have to toggle between inputs then it is OK. I guess that is the equivalent of an electronic "shake". I also tried to track down a fix but was unsuccessful.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 20, 2019)

Mrs Ldubs _suggested_ I accompany her to SAM's Club yesterday. 

While there I checked out these 4K sets. All I can say is Holy Moley. The higher quality picture is much more obvious that I would have ever thought compared to my current HD LED set. The price for big screens has also come down considerably. 

Anyway, I know nothing about the technology, but the picture sure is crisp -- almost like 3-D. 

I'm sure my cable company will want us to pay more for the signal or something.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2019)

No additional charge at Comcast.


----------



## jethro (Jan 21, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> A state of the art 55" TV for $500 is incredible. I remember when 48" projection sets were $2,500 and if you wanted a plasma, you could drop $10K.



My current TV is a 46" Panasonic Viera plasma I paid $4800 for in 2001. And that was a deal of some sort!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 21, 2019)

I saw an advertisement for a Toshiba ( never had one myself) 43 inch Smart LED 4k TV for $200.00 bucks today. Might have been Amazon.

Toshiba 43LF621U19 43-inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV HDR - Fire TV Edition https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4F2P26/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_LUErCb34DCVKM


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 22, 2019)

Good to hear Comcast isn't charging extra for 4K. I sure don't want to give them any ideas. 

The prices seem awfully good to me. I mentioned this to one of my Nephews and he says 8K is around the corner. 

I think I'll hold out for 64K. :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 22, 2019)

with my 52 year old eyes even if it were broadcasting in 128k it would be just be lost on me.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

bcbouy said:


> with my 52 year old eyes even if it were broadcasting in 128k it would be just be lost on me.




Hahaha -- brought a smile -- I kinda feel the same way about sound systems!


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 23, 2019)

the only upside to being half deaf is that i can't hear my wife complain about my driving cuz i'm deaf in my right ear.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2019)

I've had some pretty expensive hearing aids for the last five years. 

I rarely wear them. Makes no sense on the water...I might drop them in. No sense on the golf course, I might lose them. When I wear them in a crowd, I sometimes think they are just amplifying the crowd noise. They have been re-tuned by PHD Audiologists.

They are fine in church or with friends, but even then they itch after a while. 

Within the next year or so, many companies will be offering low-cost hearing aids, due to a change in Federal regulations. I'll probably buy a $500.00 pair and then I won't worry about losing them so much.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

I read this tongue-in-cheek book about tennis years ago. Part of the story was about a mixed doubles couple who always won because the guy turned his hearing aid off. :wink:


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

bcbouy said:


> the only upside to being half deaf is that i can't hear my wife complain about my driving cuz i'm deaf in my right ear.




Whatever you do, don't move to England -- they still drive on the wrong side of the road. :shock:


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 30, 2019)

I think if we go to replace our TV it is going to be with a projector. We visited our youngest and his family after Christmas and they just installed one. I was amazed by the picture quality and the size it could display lol. Made our 65" look small.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes, a friend just told me about his son-in-law's projector. It has a screen twice as large as my 60 inch in the living room. However, you need a room large enough to accommodate that size screen.


----------

